# Birthday Time



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2015)

On Tuesday November 10, 2015 the United States Marine Corps will celebrate it's 240th Birthday. Happy Birthday Marines. OOOOOORAH!!!!

"Billy G" ------  Cpl. USMC 1964- 1969   RVN 1966 - 1969


----------



## alloy (Nov 7, 2015)

Semper Fi

Dan SSGT USMC ret.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 7, 2015)

Happy birthday jarheads, and a salute to my hero Carlos Hathcock. Rest in peace brother.

Gunny Miller '72-'81


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2015)

For those that wonder.

http://www.grunt.com/corps/scuttlebutt/marine-corps-stories/marine-corps-sniper-carlos-hathcock/

 "Billy G"


----------



## alloy (Nov 7, 2015)

From President Ronald Reagan. 

Some people wonder all their lives if they made a  difference. 

Marines don't have that problem.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2015)

From Eleanor Roosevelt:

 "The Marines I have seen around the world have the cleanest bodies, the filthiest minds, the highest morale and the lowest morals of any animal I have ever seen. Thank God for the United States Marine Corps."

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 7, 2015)

General John W. Vassey Jr. USA
Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff during the assault of Granada 1983

 "We have two companies of Marines running rampant all over half of this island, and three Army Regiments pinned down in the South West corner doing nothing. What the hell is going on."


 "Billy G"


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

I think this says it pretty well.


----------



## alloy (Nov 8, 2015)

*A Marine is a Marine.  I set that policy two weeks ago - there's no such thing as a former Marine.  You're a Marine,  just in a different uniform and you're in a different phase of your life.  But you'll always be a Marine because you went to Parris Island, San Diego or the hills of Quantico.  There's no such thing as a former Marine.*

General James F. Amos, 35th Commandant of the Marine Corps


*You cannot exaggerate about the Marines. They are convinced to the point of arrogance, that they are the most ferocious fighters on earth- and the amusing thing about it is that they are. *
Father Kevin Keaney
1st Marine Division Chaplain
Korean War 


*The Marine Corps has just been called by the New York Times, 'The elite of this country.' I think it is the elite of the world. *
Admiral William Halsey, U.S. Navy 

*Do not attack the First Marine Division. Leave the yellowlegs alone. Strike the American Army. *
Orders given to Communist troops in the Korean War;
shortly afterward, the Marines were ordered
to not wear their khaki leggings. 

*The Marines have landed and the situation is well in hand. *
Attributed to Richard Harding Davis (1864-1916) 


*If I had one more division like this First Marine Division I could win this war. *
General of the Armies Douglas McArthur in Korea,
overheard and reported by Marine Staff Sergeant Bill Houghton, Weapons/2/5 

*My only answer as to why the Marines get the toughest jobs is because the average Leatherneck is a much better fighter. He has far more guts, courage, and better officers... These boys out here have a pride in the Marine Corps and will fight to the end no matter what the cost. *
2nd Lt. Richard C. Kennard, Peleliu, World War II 

*There are only two kinds of people that understand Marines: Marines and the enemy. Everyone else has a second-hand opinion.*
Gen. William Thornson, U.S. Army


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 8, 2015)

Seen on a bumper sticker:

 THERE IS ONLY ONE THING ON EARTH MEANER THAN A MARINE AND THATS HIS  MAMA

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2015)

We hit this pretty hard. Thank you to all that have or are defending. Where ever you are and what ever branch of service. I salute you all past and present.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 10, 2015)




----------

